# Adderall + Working Out



## AfrinAddict (May 3, 2013)

I am prescribed adderall for ADD (I know its debatable if its real, spare me the arguments) and I think it might be negatively affecting my growth.  It makes me poop right away, and if I drink down a big protein shake and workout hard for an hour or two when I get home its like I crap out all that protein.  I am getting bigger, infact I have gotten MUCH bigger since I started 5 months ago.  

But I think I am hitting a brick wall because of the adderall. Anyone else take adderall or any other stimulant and experience this issue?  How did you remedy the situation?


----------



## longworthb (May 3, 2013)

Adderal can suppress your appetite and when trying to bulk and gain weight that is the last thing U want


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 3, 2013)

i been prescribed adder all since i was 13. i was able to go from 135lb to 215lb at one point. I don't believe it had any affect on my gains and i dont believe i would have made any more gains had i not been taking it. As long as you can force feed yourself, you shouldnt have an issue. If anything, it makes me workout harder and focus better in the gym. it kept me lean. I no longer take it and feel that i now look worse than when i used to take it when i was younger... so it certainly helped me and allowed me to afford more calories. If you're prescribed it then i would continue to take it. However, for those that aren't prescribed, i do not recommend it


----------



## longworthb (May 3, 2013)

Very true ^^^^^


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 3, 2013)

Adderall can suppress your appetite and increase your metabolism I don't think it is a very good choice to use if trying to gain weight. I hope you are on steroids, then it might be the perfect workout supplement.


----------



## c4x (May 3, 2013)

No good.


----------



## Nok (May 5, 2013)

i was actually getting on right now to post something similar...

i was diagnosed ADD in junior high and was scripted adderall an it did wonders for me.

trying to get this personal trainer certification at the moment, so infact i start my 30mg xr script back up tomorrow. and since im cutting, AND on test + tren + clen i am wondering how much of a caloric deficit can i safely go into?? since i know it will be easy to eat very little...


----------



## s2h (May 5, 2013)

30mg adderal xr ed isnt a really high dose...it wont really effect your ability to gain or accomplish your physique goals..i would caution with the clen + adderal as both can and will raise your bp and heart rate..so that combo is very effective for cutting but can also be a bit concerning from a cardiovascular standpoint..

caloric deficit is a very tough question to answer..not knowing the full scope of your diet and training...and being able to see your physique..calculate your maintenance cals and drop 5% off them and go from there..you will just need to adjust as needed..of course food sources play a role big time in that equation..just keep notes and it will be a bit of trail and error but you will figure what works for you out within 2-3 weeks most likely..good luck on your cert test..


----------



## Justliftweights (May 5, 2013)

Adderall sucks, hate using it


----------



## Dr.G (May 6, 2013)

not worried about adderal but about this importance you give on gaining weight, just go to the gym and enjoy your workout and stop looking for answers in the internet.


----------



## The Prototype (May 6, 2013)

I remember taking it in college and I had the best study sessions but it killed my appetite like coke does. However, I have a friend that takes 3, 30 mg a day and he's been doing it for over ten years. He said after a while the appetite suppression fades. Not sure how true that is, but just thought I'd put it out there. As long as you're getting enough calories and its not completely killing your appetite, I don't see an issue with it. Be careful though b/c I hear its addicting. My friend can't even get out of bed without taking one.


----------



## s2h (May 6, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I remember taking it in college and I had the best study sessions but it killed my appetite like coke does. However, I have a friend that takes 3, 30 mg a day and he's been doing it for over ten years. He said after a while the appetite suppression fades. Not sure how true that is, but just thought I'd put it out there. As long as you're getting enough calories and its not completely killing your appetite, I don't see an issue with it. Be careful though b/c I hear its addicting. My friend can't even get out of bed without taking one.



yeah its very addicting...but your correct the effects wear off after time...as far as appetite suppression...adderal and like drugs are more commonly used in cutting phases then most would think..vyvance seems to be the popular weapon of choice as of late..


----------



## longworthb (May 6, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I remember taking it in college and I had the best study sessions but it killed my appetite like coke does. However, I have a friend that takes 3, 30 mg a day and he's been doing it for over ten years. He said after a while the appetite suppression fades. Not sure how true that is, but just thought I'd put it out there. As long as you're getting enough calories and its not completely killing your appetite, I don't see an issue with it. Be careful though b/c I hear its addicting. My friend can't even get out of bed without taking one.


Perfect example of big pharma taking over


----------



## mr.buffman (Jun 25, 2013)

Use the medication on days you know you need it, I only take mine when i have a big exam or paper due. But taking adderall and trying to gain muscle will not work.


----------

